# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  ماذا يريد الشباب من الحكومة الجديدة؟

## العالي عالي

"وأما الشباب الذين نحرص دائما على دعمهم ,وتمكينهم وحثهم على الابداع واستثمار طاقاتهم والمشاركة في الحياة العامة بمختلف جوانبها . فلا بد من رعايتهم المباشر معهم, ورعاية القيادات الشابة وتدريبها وتأهيلها لحمل المسؤولية في المؤسسات الوطنية المختلفة وبلورة هوية شبابية جادة وناضجة تأخذ زمام المبادأة "
هذا ما جاء في رسالة جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين للحكومة الجديدة مؤكدا على اهمية الشباب ودورهم في بناء المستقبل فهم كما وصفهم جلالة سيدنا "فرسان التغيير" تعتمد عليه جميع مؤسسات المجتمع لذا يجب على الحكومة الجديدة تحقيق مشاركتهم الفعالة وتكريسها كشركاء أساس في الوطن والحياة العامة والتواصل المباشر معهم واستثمار طاقاتهم المبدعة .
وانتم أيها الشباب .... ماذا تريدون من الحكومة الجديدة؟
ارجوا ان اسمع آرائكم  ونتناقش بالموضوع 

اخوكم العالي عالي

----------


## ajluni top

مشكور اخوي عالطرح الجميل

اكيد الشباب من اهم العناصر الفعاله بالمجتمع الاردني

لكن بحاجه اكثر للاهتمام و الرعايه و تفهم المشكلات اللي بتواجههم

و اكيد الحكومه بتهتم بعنصر الشباب لكن هذا مش كافي :Eh S(20):

----------


## روان

انا بتمنى من الحكومه او شي ما ترفع الاسعار وانه تعمل زياده مناسبه للموظفين وما تنسى المتقاعدين يالي قدمو وضحو للبلد كثير ..وانها تعمل برامج اقتصاديه وتنمويه للشباب بالذات ..بتساعدهم على التخلص من الضغوطات الاقتصاديه ..وبتمنى انها تعقد ورش عمل للشباب وتظل على اتصال معهم وتشجعهم على ابداء الراي ..

----------


## العالي عالي

> انا بتمنى من الحكومه او شي ما ترفع الاسعار وانه تعمل زياده مناسبه للموظفين وما تنسى المتقاعدين يالي قدمو وضحو للبلد كثير ..وانها تعمل برامج اقتصاديه وتنمويه للشباب بالذات ..بتساعدهم على التخلص من الضغوطات الاقتصاديه ..وبتمنى انها تعقد ورش عمل للشباب وتظل على اتصال معهم وتشجعهم على ابداء الراي ..




روان انتي اكيد بتحلمي لا يروح خيالك لبعيد

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

كمواطن اردني اتمنى من الحكومه عدم رفع الاسعار وزياده الرواتب وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب الاردني ودعم المشاريع الصغيره وتوفير البنى التحتيه  والتسهيلات للمستثمرين الاردنين والعرب والاجانب واقامه مشاريع كبيره توظف الشباب والنظر في ما تحتاجه السوق وتوجيه الشباب لدراسته والعمل على تقليل نسبه العماله الوافده وتشغيل المواطن الاردني مكانها وهذا يتزامن مع محاربه ثقافه العيب عن طريق برامج عمل وورشات وحملات توعيه للمواطنين بذلك ، واطلب من الحومه دعم المزارعين بالذات واصحاب المواشي لان دعمهم بما يكفي  يقلص من حجم الاستيراد للامور الاساسيه الذي يكلف الدوله الكثير من العملات الصعبه ، واطالبها بتفائل ان تفكر في ايجاد مصادر بديله للطاقه بسبب غلاء البترول زاستغلال ثروات الوطن بصوره صحيحه ، واطالبها بالتخلي عن سياسه الواسطات والمحسوبيات وبأن يأخذ كل مواطن حقه ، واطالبها بتأمين دعم كافي لكل المبدعين الاردنين في المجالات العلميه والثقافيه واطالبها بزياده حريه الصحافه اكثر واطالبها بأن تكون على قدر ثقه جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه وتنفذ توجيهاته الملكيه الساميه ..
وشكرا لكم

----------


## العالي عالي

> كمواطن اردني اتمنى من الحكومه عدم رفع الاسعار وزياده الرواتب وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب الاردني ودعم المشاريع الصغيره وتوفير البنى التحتيه  والتسهيلات للمستثمرين الاردنين والعرب والاجانب واقامه مشاريع كبيره توظف الشباب والنظر في ما تحتاجه السوق وتوجيه الشباب لدراسته والعمل على تقليل نسبه العماله الوافده وتشغيل المواطن الاردني مكانها وهذا يتزامن مع محاربه ثقافه العيب عن طريق برامج عمل وورشات وحملات توعيه للمواطنين بذلك ، واطلب من الحومه دعم المزارعين بالذات واصحاب المواشي لان دعمهم بما يكفي  يقلص من حجم الاستيراد للامور الاساسيه الذي يكلف الدوله الكثير من العملات الصعبه ، واطالبها بتفائل ان تفكر في ايجاد مصادر بديله للطاقه بسبب غلاء البترول زاستغلال ثروات الوطن بصوره صحيحه ، واطالبها بالتخلي عن سياسه الواسطات والمحسوبيات وبأن يأخذ كل مواطن حقه ، واطالبها بتأمين دعم كافي لكل المبدعين الاردنين في المجالات العلميه والثقافيه واطالبها بزياده حريه الصحافه اكثر واطالبها بأن تكون على قدر ثقه جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه وتنفذ توجيهاته الملكيه الساميه ..
> وشكرا لكم




انت شكلك طموح كتير لا طماع كمان احمد الله اذا بعمل شغلة وحدة من إلى طلبتها

----------


## العالي عالي

> كمواطن اردني اتمنى من الحكومه عدم رفع الاسعار وزياده الرواتب وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب الاردني ودعم المشاريع الصغيره وتوفير البنى التحتيه  والتسهيلات للمستثمرين الاردنين والعرب والاجانب واقامه مشاريع كبيره توظف الشباب والنظر في ما تحتاجه السوق وتوجيه الشباب لدراسته والعمل على تقليل نسبه العماله الوافده وتشغيل المواطن الاردني مكانها وهذا يتزامن مع محاربه ثقافه العيب عن طريق برامج عمل وورشات وحملات توعيه للمواطنين بذلك ، واطلب من الحومه دعم المزارعين بالذات واصحاب المواشي لان دعمهم بما يكفي  يقلص من حجم الاستيراد للامور الاساسيه الذي يكلف الدوله الكثير من العملات الصعبه ، واطالبها بتفائل ان تفكر في ايجاد مصادر بديله للطاقه بسبب غلاء البترول زاستغلال ثروات الوطن بصوره صحيحه ، واطالبها بالتخلي عن سياسه الواسطات والمحسوبيات وبأن يأخذ كل مواطن حقه ، واطالبها بتأمين دعم كافي لكل المبدعين الاردنين في المجالات العلميه والثقافيه واطالبها بزياده حريه الصحافه اكثر واطالبها بأن تكون على قدر ثقه جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه وتنفذ توجيهاته الملكيه الساميه ..
> وشكرا لكم




انت شكلك طموح كتير لا طماع كمان احمد الله اذا بعمل شغلة وحدة من إلى طلبتها

----------


## مواطن اردني عادي جدا

> انت شكلك طموح كتير لا طماع كمان احمد الله اذا بعمل شغلة وحدة من إلى طلبتها


شكرا اخي ، لكن التفائل جيد ، والحكومه عندها اولوياتها اكيد وعندها ميزانيه محدوده .لكن نحن نطالب بما نحتاجه والحومه تنفذ منه ما تستطيع ، وعالميزانيه الجديده 2009 المقصود بتكون عارفه شو احتاجاتنا ، شكرا الك

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور اخي الكريم على الرد واهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدي نورت يا غالي

----------


## darkman

يامين باعني تتن بالورق لفوني  و بالسوق باعوني     





لا      شيء          لا شيء      لا شيء

----------


## العالي عالي

> يامين باعني تتن بالورق لفوني  و بالسوق باعوني     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا      شيء          لا شيء      لا شيء




والله أحسن طلب

----------


## روان

> كمواطن اردني اتمنى من الحكومه عدم رفع الاسعار وزياده الرواتب وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب الاردني ودعم المشاريع الصغيره وتوفير البنى التحتيه  والتسهيلات للمستثمرين الاردنين والعرب والاجانب واقامه مشاريع كبيره توظف الشباب والنظر في ما تحتاجه السوق وتوجيه الشباب لدراسته والعمل على تقليل نسبه العماله الوافده وتشغيل المواطن الاردني مكانها وهذا يتزامن مع محاربه ثقافه العيب عن طريق برامج عمل وورشات وحملات توعيه للمواطنين بذلك ، واطلب من الحومه دعم المزارعين بالذات واصحاب المواشي لان دعمهم بما يكفي  يقلص من حجم الاستيراد للامور الاساسيه الذي يكلف الدوله الكثير من العملات الصعبه ، واطالبها بتفائل ان تفكر في ايجاد مصادر بديله للطاقه بسبب غلاء البترول زاستغلال ثروات الوطن بصوره صحيحه ، واطالبها بالتخلي عن سياسه الواسطات والمحسوبيات وبأن يأخذ كل مواطن حقه ، واطالبها بتأمين دعم كافي لكل المبدعين الاردنين في المجالات العلميه والثقافيه واطالبها بزياده حريه الصحافه اكثر واطالبها بأن تكون على قدر ثقه جلاله الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله ورعاه وتنفذ توجيهاته الملكيه الساميه ..
> وشكرا لكم


طلبات حلوه ورائعه و ..مستحيله  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اطلب نها انها تعمل معادلة بين الاسعار و الرواتب الحالية,, يعني يكون هناك معادلة رياضية تحدد العلاقة بين الاسعار و الرواتب

----------


## darkman

مسا الخير
   ماذا نطلب من الحكومة الجديدة.....
الاخ العزيز    .... لانطلب شيئا    ...   فكلمة نطلب كلمة   لها كل   الرجعية في اعتقادي في   في هذا الموضوع
لانة نحن لا نطلب  او نتوسل  للحكومة منها او لها شيئا  فعلى الحكومة القيام بواجباتها واعني واجباتها الوطنية اولا   و الاجتماعية  والانسانية و الدولية فرضا عليها و ليس طلبا  اذا صح التعبير
لانة هنالك مهام  اقسمو على العمل بها تمشيا بارادة ملكية سامية و توجيهاتها الحكيمة   
فهذا واجب و الزام   وتوجية ملكي سامي   

فارجو منك صديقي ان تعيد النظر في كلمة نطلب
  مع كل الاحترام

----------


## أحمد التل

اقول للحكومه تجدول ديونها ..تدين ..تحط ضرائيب جديده على اصحاب الثروات ترفع جمرك سيارات الدفع الرباعي الاكس فايف وغيرها .تنعمله 100 الف على السياره .. تدبر حالها بالمختصر ..وما ترفع الاسعارولو ضروري ترفعها تعطي الناس الي بخليها تظل مستوره

----------


## العالي عالي

> اقول للحكومه تجدول ديونها ..تدين ..تحط ضرائيب جديده على اصحاب الثروات ترفع جمرك سيارات الدفع الرباعي الاكس فايف وغيرها .تنعمله 100 الف على السياره .. تدبر حالها بالمختصر ..وما ترفع الاسعارولو ضروري ترفعها تعطي الناس الي بخليها تظل مستوره


مشكور احمد على التعليق وارحب بك في المنتدي يا غالي

----------

